# ran an 1/8th track last night



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

full interior, no spare tire. 1/4 tank of gas. AEM intake, UR pulley, 2.5" secondary back exhaust (no cat) stock header.

First time EVER to drive at a track, and my first run:
r/t .674 (the honda had a better r/t by like 2 hundredths)
60 ft. 2.399
1/8 ET 10.809
1/8 MPH 62.60 ( I missed third LOL, and still beat a honda, hahahaha)

best et of night:
r/t .987 (crappy, i know)
60ft. 2.444
1/8 ET 10.699
1/8 mph 65.96

I figure with header I could be in lower 10s. Keep in mind this was my first time ever to drive at a track. I had rotas with falken 451s, 16". On launch I didn't really rev...just sorta dumped and went, and bogged a little, but hooked well.

Oh, and if you don't believe me, I've got 6 slips all with my number on them


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

btw, before any of you funny guy jackasses post, I know it's slow, so your dumb comments will be deleted.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

the .987 isnt that bad...especially if you werent reving to hard...

My best run ever in the GA was a 10.3 with a 1.09 r/t...with abbout the same gas...I think with better reaction i could hit real low 10's

When I got my hood, header, battery relocated, and gutted it....I dropped .4 on my 1/8th with stock exhaust piping...the QG is more powerfull so if you gutted it and got a header you would be faster i would think, especially if you boosted that thing again...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, believe me, boost is coming. precision SC50 and Tial 38mm start the new build


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

1/8 times don't mean much to me.....what does that roughly translate into in 1/4? What does the spec and SE run in the 1/8?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my buddy's fully bolted SE with no spare and i think no back seats ran a 9.9. he has i/h/e/SAFC 2. I even drove it and got a good time  

as for 1/4....that can't really be translated because top end power varies too much in cars.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

chimmike said:


> my buddy's fully bolted SE with no spare and i think no back seats ran a 9.9. he has i/h/e/SAFC 2. I even drove it and got a good time
> 
> as for 1/4....that can't really be translated because top end power varies too much in cars.


See....our 1.8l isn't that slow afterall....when you gettin the head???? I wanna see the gains for that!


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

see i a 10.6 isnt that far fetch in the qg, that was the best time i ran in my gxe, and now im just not running at all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah the 1/8 can never be translated to the quarter....I have beaten a BMW and an RSX at the track. I know if that track was any longer they would have flown right by me.


----------



## b15sentra (Jan 12, 2004)

in one of the issues of NPM there was an article with an equation to determine what you run in the 1/4 from what you ran in the 1/8 i dont know how well that is but it gives you an idea


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't. Top end power varies too much.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I would have to agree with Chimmy.....:cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> btw, before any of you funny guy jackasses post, I know it's slow, so your dumb comments will be deleted.



so how come whenever someone posts about another members times, and says something about it (whether it be sarcastic or just plain MEAN) their comments stay, but if its a mods, they will be deleted? nice.

ive been messed with alot about my car, its hp, looks, etc, but no one deletes their posts. nice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> so how come whenever someone posts about another members times, and says something about it (whether it be sarcastic or just plain MEAN) their comments stay, but if its a mods, they will be deleted? nice.
> 
> ive been messed with alot about my car, its hp, looks, etc, but no one deletes their posts. nice.




I'm not a mod on every forum. If you felt a post was unnecessary, report it and the moderator for that forum will look at it and deal with it as necessary. I'm only in technical, b15, and qg. Those are most of the forums you don't post in, except turbo, and ya don't post much about your car there.

if you feel this goes on a lot, PM the mod of that particular forum and ask tell them what you feel is going on, but do it in a nice way, and they'll be considerate towards you and deal with it if they can.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

:thumbdwn: that takes to much effort....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cause alot of people on here are dicks and cant respect you unless you have an sr20 or some shit. we should not have to report anyone. i think they should either watch themselves, or the mods should watch it for them


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mods cannot be everywhere all the time. that is why the report button is there. If you choose not to use it, that's your own loss.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> If you choose not you use it, that's your own loss.



it makes them look like dumbasses for saying stupid shit

but yea, dave (b15sentra) ran a 10.6 IIRC with only an intake an stock rims and tires. better work on that driving mikey


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

10.6 flat or 10.6xx. Oh, his stock rims and tires are 14"s right? hella lighter than what I got, and i have those damn heavy speaker spacers in there, and the low-end killing 2.5" secondary back.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> 10.6 flat or 10.6xx. Oh, his stock rims and tires are 14"s right? hella lighter than what I got, and i have those damn heavy speaker spacers in there, and the low-end killing 2.5" secondary back.



yea, stock 14's, but you got alot better grip...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

naw I don't, lol. Our cars don't make enough power to really have any traction problems.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> naw I don't, lol. Our cars don't make enough power to really have any traction problems.



shit. i bet wes has a lil bit of a traction problem. hell, even nuskool has traction problems when running in the 1/8th with a stock 1.6 with i/h/e...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

b14sentra (dave) ran a 10.6 with nothing but a muffler and stockies....

My shit spins like hell....thats why i cant get any lower than 10.3 cause r/t sucks cant break 1.00 cause my clutch sucks and I spin....But come flywheel and clucth...and better rims and tires hahaha...WE SHALL SEE ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF...JAX RACING


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> b14sentra (dave) ran a 10.6 with nothing but a muffler and stockies....
> 
> My shit spins like hell....thats why i cant get any lower than 10.3 cause r/t sucks cant break 1.00 cause my clutch sucks and I spin....But come flywheel and clucth...and better rims and tires hahaha...WE SHALL SEE ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF...JAX RACING



bitch, when you run a 10.3 with the mods you have now, thats the day pigs fly haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

oh sorry i forgot 10.4 biatchhhhhhhhhhhhh whats has yours run tommy...ohhh wait your to pussy to get out there and race it whaaaaaaaa im waiting for a clucth....whaaaa im waiting for some tires.....LOL j/p


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> oh sorry i forgot 10.4 biatchhhhhhhhhhhhh whats has yours run tommy...ohhh wait your to pussy to get out there and race it whaaaaaaaa im waiting for a clucth....whaaaa im waiting for some tires.....LOL j/p



your waiting on a turbo kit...biiiiiitch...

anyways, if we dont get back on mikes car, hes gonna close his own thread haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

true you know he loves fealing powerfull on the WEB.....:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> my buddy's fully bolted SE with no spare and i think no back seats ran a 9.9. he has i/h/e/SAFC 2. I even drove it and got a good time
> 
> as for 1/4....that can't really be translated because top end power varies too much in cars.


not to sound stupid, but whats the point of removing the back seats. on my XE, the back seats are entirely foam, and both weigh maybe 3 lbs total. maybe they're different on an XE, but i cant see Nissan engineers going back to the drawing boards for a simple bench-style back seat.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually he had them out cuz he was carrying some large cargo earlier that day.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> btw, before any of you funny guy jackasses post, I know it's slow, so your dumb comments will be deleted.


 wow, i wish we could all be so insecure that we have to threaten to delete posts if they disagree with us!!! horray for the Nazi mod!!! lets all give him a hand for being such a dick...


Edit: I'm a nazi mod because I request people not to waste bandwidth by telling me the obvious? Alright. Keep up the attitude.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> b14sentra (dave) ran a 10.6 with nothing but a muffler and stockies....
> 
> My shit spins like hell....thats why i cant get any lower than 10.3 cause r/t sucks cant break 1.00 cause my clutch sucks and I spin....But come flywheel and clucth...and better rims and tires hahaha...WE SHALL SEE ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF...JAX RACING



OK you are clueless. RT has NO effect on ET. The clock does not start until you leave so you could have a 10 second reaction time and still run the same ET. 

If you shit spins learn how to launch better. I cut a 2.201 60' on stock 14" wheels and tires. 60' is the number you should be looking at. It indicates how well you are applying the power, the lower the better the ET.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my lousy 60ft times were thanks to my too-large secondary back exhaust.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> wow, i wish we could all be so insecure that we have to threaten to delete posts if they disagree with us!!! horray for the Nazi mod!!! lets all give him a hand for being such a dick...
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm a nazi mod because I request people not to waste bandwidth by telling me the obvious? Alright. Keep up the attitude.



blankgazex, did you say that second part, or did someone edit it in?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i added it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

HAHAHAHAH thats funny. i didnt know you could do that


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

chimmike said:


> btw, before any of you funny guy jackasses post, I know it's slow, so your dumb comments will be deleted.


so you delete any neg feed back on you ....but u dish it 

doesnt seem like a mod. should do that


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

FourN2ner said:


> so you delete any neg feed back on you ....but u dish it
> 
> doesnt seem like a mod. should do that



welcome to 2 months ago.

if you've got lip, why don't you say it in a reasonable time fashion?

oh, and your next post is deleted, because it doesn't pertain to the thread, you're just whoring.


----------

